# سر النجاح من مبوب نت



## مندوبة الخير (15 مايو 2012)

لا أعلم حقا على أي اساس يقبع المتشائمون والعاطلون عن العمل على المقاهي والطرقات بانتظار ضربة الحظ التي ستغير حالهم...ولماذا يرجع الناجحون والمتألقون سر تقوفهم وتقدمهم على أنهم أناس محظوظون...​ 
منذ متى كانت الحياة صالة قمار تعتمد على الحظ وهل النجاح هو وليد رمية حظ تصيب الهدف فنفوز في لعبة الحياة الصعبة.ولو كانت الحياة تعتمد على الحظ ماكنا لنعمل ولو كان الحظ سر النجاح لكان أول من ينجح هم السحرة والمنجمين والعرافين..وهذا مايدعو المشاهير والأثرياء من عديمي الإيمان يلجأون للعرافين قبل شروعهم في أي عمل..​ 
متى يوقن الناس إن النجاح ليس وليد الحظ وليس كنزا يهبط من السماء وليس بعصا سحرية تستطيع تحويلك لمن شئت..​ 
النجاح في الحياة والعمل، هو بلاشك وليد قطرات من العرق والشمع الذي ينصهر ليلا ليحصد المرء في نوره العلم والمعرفة،النجاح سره يكمن في دعوات الوالدين المباركة وتوفيق المولى عزوجل والذي يعتبر الأول والأخير لفتح أبواب الرزق وجني ثمار النجاح ..​ 
النجاح لو أردنا أن تعريفه بالتأكيد لن يكون للحظ وجودا في قاموس الناجحين ولكن سنجد تفسيرا منطقيا يعرفنا على معنى النجاح ألا وهو التوفيق من الله أولا وهو ثمرة تعب وجهد وإخلاص في العمل ثانيا، فمن يبذل كل جهده في سبيل عمل يؤمن به فلابد أن يجني النجاح يوما طال أم قصر موعد الحصاد....​ 
إن الثقة بالله وحسن الحظ نصف النجاح ونصفه الآخر بأيديكم أنتم،مالم تعيروا الدجالين والعرافين آذانكم كل منا يستطيع أن يتربع على عرش النجاح إذا تسلح بالأمل والإيمان،أما اليأس والقنوط فهي من معاول هدم النجاح بدون عناء ..​ 
فإذا أردنا النجاح فيما نفعله فلنبتعد كلية عن المصطلحات المملوءة بالجهل والكفر والتي تثبط العزيمة ..مثل أنا لست محظوظا أو فلان ولد وبفمه ملعقة من ذهب ..أوالحظ يعاكسني...​ 
فنحن في زمن العلم والتقدم والحضارة والنتائج العلمية المبنية على التجارب والحقائق فواحد زائد واحد تساوي إثنان ولايمكن أن يكون المجموع ثلاثة ​ 

ولنتمسك بإيماننا بالله ثم بقوة إرادتنا وإصرارنا على ما نريد فلا ندع أحدا يشكك في قدراتنا أو يحبط من عزائمنا ..​ 
النجاح ليس حكرا على الأغنياء او الأذكياء أو لفئة معينة من البشر ,,
فطرق النجاح معروفة ومشروعة للجميع ماعليك إلا أن تشحذ همتك وتكتشف قدراتك وترفع معنوياتك بتأكيد قناعاتك..​ 
إذن لن نبقى بعد الآن مكتوفي الأيدي مكبلين باليأس منتظرين ضربة الحظ التي ستقصم ظهر البؤس..لإننا بالتأكيد سنتحرك بالاتجاه الصحيح...​


----------

